
Coinbase halts ether and litecoin trading as crypto market cap nears $500B - vm
http://www.businessinsider.com/coinbase-halts-ether-and-litecoin-trading-2017-12
======
hndamien
Can somebody explain why people exchanging at higher and higher prices would
require halting?

~~~
whataretensors
Coinbase might need to transfer more funds from their cold wallet.

